# WE WON in the Coffee Stops Awards 2015



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO VOTED !!!!!!









With less than 24 hours until voting closes in the Coffee Stops Awards 2015 I reckon we're in with a chance and would love your assistance for 1 last push (please









We've been nominated for the Best Coffee Media award

Please vote for *Coffee Forums* on the following linkhttp://www.coffeestopsuk.com/best/best-coffee-media/

You can vote for us each day up until 4pm tomorrow (Wed 13th May)

Thank you to every one who has voted already - we're surrounded by some great blogs and other coffee media, worth checking out - after you have voted for us of course


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've clicked the button. Is there any way of knowing how it's going or just a case of waiting with bated breath for the result a bit like the Oscars.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Voted again, in fact voted most days. Good luck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No indication - that's the beauty of it









Voting closes at 1600 tomorrow so all to play for right until that time


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for the reminder. I've been voting most days.

Just curious: what happens if you/we win? Apart from the kudos of course.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Voted on phone. Two computers at work to vote from too


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 voted from work again..


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

+2 here


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Another +1 here


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The tension is immense&#8230;


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Just voted. Shame I didn't know about this earlier


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Closed now.

You off tonight Glenn?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Closed now.
> 
> You off tonight Glenn?


Hes there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Massive thank you from glenn and rest of the team to everyone who voted...

We won !!!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh yesss!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Woohoo! Congratulations Glenn!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hurrah! Well done!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Horrahhh! Well deserved.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Thoroughly deserved! Well done Glen


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Get in


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations Glen


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations Glenn, a great result


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


>


What a hero. Well done Glenn, very well done, well done mods - and well done us all.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear that our voting paid off - well deserved. Congratulations Glenn, mods and us


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So we are no longer Coffee Forums members.... We are now AWARD WINNING COFFEE FORUMS MEMBERS!!!

Congrats Glenn & team - well deserved


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yesssssssssss. Well done!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Glenn and the forum.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Well done and well deserved, great info and help from everyone.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Totally well deserved! Well done Glenn.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who voted!

We're so pleased to have come away with an award!

Further details when I get home.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice one Glenn and the mods for making a great community!

Now do we get paid for voting??


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fantastic! Well done Glenn!!


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

Brilliant news, congratulations.. I voted one... or twice.

Jim


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Fantastic. Well done.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations Glenn, great news!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done one and all for the award winning forums.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Excellent news! Well done Glenn!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> So we are no longer Coffee Forums members.... We are now AWARD WINNING COFFEE FORUMS MEMBERS!!!
> 
> Congrats Glenn & team - well deserved


New T-Shirts?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO VOTED !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14018


Erm what happened to Glenn!? He's very little compared to last time I saw him? Glenn!? What happened!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

P.s. well done. I only voted once. My bad.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Big congratulations Glen! What great and appropriate recognition!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Erm what happened to Glenn!? He's very little compared to last time I saw him? Glenn!? What happened!?


Didn't you know he's the new Bradley Wiggins!

Looking good Glenn


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done Glen, well deserved, it's a cracking site..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You do look good Glenn (you know I'm married, yeah?)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn has shrunk since the last Rave day for sure. Looking sharp!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Amazing! A well deserved win. This forum has been a life saver for me









Thanks for all your hard work team


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaroncornish said:


> Amazing! A well deserved win. This forum has been a life saver for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An actual life saver!?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality result for a quality forum, well done Glenn and mods.

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Glenn

You look pleased as punch and who could blame you?!

Congrats and well done to yourself, the moderators and sponsors. Oh, and not forgetting some truly great members!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks all









I've shed a few kilos recently (well, 22 so far in the past 15 months - that's about 3 1/2 stone)

Glad it's noticeable


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

DoubleShot said:


> Congrats and well done to yourself, the moderators and sponsors. Oh, and not forgetting some truly great members!


I made mention of all those in the acceptance speech

This is an award, that without everyone simply wouldn't exist


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah - massively noticeable! You looked fine before too of course.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Tried to think of something funny to say, was all lame so in short.......Well bloody done!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well done!!

PS - You scrub up pretty well!! (you might normally be smart but I've only seen you in scruff order)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is me 0900-1730 Mon-Fri


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations Glenn. An award couldn't be given to a nicer guy. Well done.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

My penn'orth says congratulations, too. Drive, focus and integrity always wins through in the end.

Tony.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Good news, well done Glenn and all!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Fantastic result and v well deserved. Congrats Glenn


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I can only say from my experience of this forum in the short time I've been a member, that award is richly deserved.

Glenn, mods and not forgetting the rest of us great unwashed, all do a fantastic job.

A blue plaque......does that mean Glenn you'll be sticking it on the wall outside your house so when people walk by the can see someone famous lives there? Oooh our very own celebrity.


----------

